
Persisting as a Solo Founder - vishnumohandas
https://vishnu.tech/posts/persistence
======
rvrabec
Thanks for sharing - can be super hard as a solo founder. Even harder to be
honest about challenges.

------
hackwa
Inspiring

------
noemit
meDiTaTe

